# Outcast



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been awhile, but I used Outcast in the past for an FFL transfer and I know they had firearms for sale at that time. Does anyone happen to know if they still do that, and also if they are able to order firearms? I'm out in Afghanistan, and I'm looking to have a new bolt gun waiting on me when I get home. I wanted to check their price on the rifle I want for a new build. I tried going to their website to get an email, but it says it's down. Calling is also not an option for me out here. Anyone have any info?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

they gave up on fire armes


----------



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's unfortunate to hear. They don't even handle FFL transfers anymore?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

You would have to be there to do the paperwork for the transfer. Are you coming home from overseas?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

They still do FFL xfer. I just had something shipped to them. Give'm a call.


----------



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

MikeG said:


> You would have to be there to do the paperwork for the transfer. Are you coming home from overseas?


Yep, I'll be home in a few days. I was planning to order something to have it ready for me when I get there. Wife, dogs, cheeseburger, range. In that order. :thumbsup:


----------



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lil' Scout said:


> They still do FFL xfer. I just had something shipped to them. Give'm a call.


Unfortunately, I won't be able to call them from out here. I was trying to locate an email address for them. Anyone happen to have one?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

11101110111 said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to call them from out here. I was trying to locate an email address for them. Anyone happen to have one?


They're on this forum as Outcast. You can PM them.


----------



## 11101110111 (Sep 21, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the info.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to distract from the subject, but thank you for your service, and enjoy your return home.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

sj1 said:


> Not to distract from the subject, but thank you for your service, and enjoy your return home.


+1 Come home safe


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*guns*

gander mountain does transfers orders the whole ballof wax


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Same as Big DADDY SAYS, +1 Come home safe :thumbsup:


----------

